# Songs die euch pushen



## Dustin91 (21. Dezember 2009)

Musik ist ja ein nicht unwesentlicher Trainingsfaktor da, ich denk mal, so ziemlich jeder beim trainieren, ob Jogging, Muskeltraining etc. Musik hört.

Ich wollte einfach nur mal wissen, welche Songs euch denn am meisten pushen, und die euch helfen eure letzten Kräfte zu mobilisieren.
Musik ist beim Sport sehr wichtig, finde ich, da sie zum Teil auch von der Erschöpfung und Schmerzen etc. ablenkt.
Ich habe da zur Zeit 5 Songs auf Lager:

Rise Against - But Tonight We Dance
Lostprophets - Last Train Home
Linkin Park - Forgotten(!)
Evanescence - Bring Me To LIfe
Everclear - She's So High Above Me

Ich denke mal, dass einige nachvollziehen können, was ich meine

Und nun freue ich mich über zahlreiche Antworten.


----------



## feivel (21. Dezember 2009)

The Arch - Babsi ist tot
Phantoms of Future - Sun
The Cure - Cold


for example.....


----------



## psyphly (21. Dezember 2009)

YouTube - La Roux - In For The Kill (Skream's Let's Get Ravey Mix)


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

Für mich kommt nur ein Song in Frage: Aus dem OST von Rocky 4 "Training Montage"
YouTube - Training Montage - Rocky IV


----------



## Crymes (21. Dezember 2009)

Sandstorm
DaRude


----------



## shila92 (21. Dezember 2009)

Fast alle Linkin Park Songs aus Meteora oder Techno-Sachen wie z.B. von Benny Benassi...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Dezember 2009)

ansonsten : YouTube - Psyopus - Siobhanis Song , YouTube - 7 Angels 7 Plagues - Jhazmyne's Lullaby  
etc


----------



## netheral (23. Dezember 2009)

Hmm... gibt viel, aber die ändern sich auch je nach Tag und Situation völlig.

Meistens handelt es sich dabei um Metal verschiedener Genres, der einfach Flügel bekommt, z.B.:
Mystic Prophecy - Damnation YouTube - mystic prophecy - Damnation

So ziemlich die obere Fahnenstange vom Power Metal. Wobei mir hier die klischeegeladenen Texte mal wirklich raute sind.  Bei dem Song brauche ich eine freie Autobahn, wenn ich ihn beim Fahren höre. ^^

Edguy - Speedhoven YouTube - Edguy - Speedhoven
Zu dem Lied sag ich mal nichts, das lied selber sagt genug. 

Avantasia - Another angel down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6TRn4UjcUs
Jorn Lande kanns einfach... Dazu das geniale Songwriting von Tobias Sammet (Edguy). Viel geiler gehts derzeit im Hardrock / Melodic Metal nicht.

Masterplan - Enlighten Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w29x2DFXebU
Jorn Lande at his best, dazu die wohl lange Zeit beste Melodic Metal Band weltweit (imho). Das Teil hat mich direkt beim 1. Hören überfahren wie ein 20-Tonner. Das Video jedoch ist Müll.  Leider ist Jorn Lande ausgestiegen. Der neue Sänger ist zwar gut, kommt jedoch nicht ganz an ihn heran.

In Flames - Crawl through knives YouTube - In Flames - Crawl Through Knives
Für mich der beste In Flames Song ever. Das Teil hat einfach das gewisse Etwas. Und tritt wunderbar in den Arsch.

Firewind - Till the end of time YouTube - Firewind - Till the end of time
Deren Musik hat einen Spirit, den keine Band vergleichbar aufbaut.

Aber nur dezreit, morgen können es schon wieder ganz andere Songs sein.


----------



## Shi (23. Dezember 2009)

Slayer - The Antichrist

Meiner Meinung nach das beste Lied von Slayer. 

Torsofuck- Raped by Elephants

Was soll man zu diesem Lied noch sagen
YouTube - Torsofuck-Raped by elephants


----------



## roadgecko (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Lied geht richtig was ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6u8YJM7VVQA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6u8YJM7VVQA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## iUser (23. Dezember 2009)

oder Stone Sour - reborn...wer Slipknot mag, wird die lieben ^^

€dith: wie heißt der song über mir?! der ist echt geil


----------



## roadgecko (23. Dezember 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> oder Stone Sour - reborn...wer Slipknot mag, wird die lieben ^^
> 
> €dith: wie heißt der song über mir?! der ist echt geil



So weit ich weiß wurde der selber von dem "Team" gemacht.


----------



## shila92 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre eher für etwas Elektro 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KWcEUYnEZMM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KWcEUYnEZMM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Dezember 2009)

Wolfmother: Joker and the Thief

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKjV_bWnFCM


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2009)

Linkin Park - In The End

Linkin Park - Numb

Linkin Park ftw!!!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

Alles von Linkin Park...
Und zb. den Song Gossip - Heavy Cross.


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Dezember 2009)

Beim Training (McFit) sind die Standard Push Songs:

Auf dem Weg dahin so zur "Einstimmung":
 Eminem - Lose yourself
50 Cent - In da club

Währenddessen:
System of a Down - Byob
Korn - Twisted Transistor
Und das aller aller beste: Slipknot - Before i forget

Ansonsten hör ich meist nur Electro/House/Trance.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Dezember 2009)

Grenn Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends 
das hab ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2009)

@ shila92: Genau das ist auch mein derzeitiger Favorit 
Neben Satisfaction der beste Song von Benny Benassi

Ich hör zum pushen auch eher Rock (LP ) - sonst zum Chillen eher House/Elektro sowie Techno und Dance. Für schlechte Stimmung oder Verliebtsein auch mal Pop 
Manche Atzen-Lieder gehen auch richtig gut ab. Neben denen, die jeder kennt ("Das geht ab") auch sowas wie "buntes Konfetti" (Spade + Major) oder "es ist Sommer" (Manny Marc feat. Spade) - oder die ganz alten Frauenarzt-Lieder xD


----------



## Opheliac (26. Dezember 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzv7O9siFXY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-SpNRR8FZk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7fuuDc2hH0


----------



## Woohoo (27. Dezember 2009)

Drum n Bass  TGM, Aphrodite, Matrix & Futurebound, HSL, High Contrast, Pendulum, Logistics uvm.....Youtube+Converter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q23sJ-emqds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZarTxBPDUb4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eRWSp6Zk0o


----------



## RSX (27. Dezember 2009)

Zum Laufen gehen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx3r554YL7I


----------



## der-sack88 (27. Dezember 2009)

hauptsache es rockt...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5dQE1Dz50&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5dQE1Dz50&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/458Jw3eb_vE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/458Jw3eb_vE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wZHqD5ZlXMI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wZHqD5ZlXMI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

sind jetzt nicht immer exakt diese songs, aber geht immer in die richtung...


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

> hauptsache es rockt...


Bump 

Fast das ganze Meteora Album von Linkin Park pusht mich. Die Lieder sind einfach hammer, da kommt richtig Power rüber ^^


----------



## shila92 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde alle alten Songs von LP gehen richtig ab! 
Nur die neuen (Minutes to Midnight...) sind so na ja...


----------



## Shi (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde LP *******. So ein Möchtegern-Nu-Metal mit Rap und so nem Scheiß kann ich gar nicht ab. 
Zum Pushen geht auch Endstille  Hört die noch jemand?


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich finde LP *******. So ein Möchtegern-Nu-Metal mit Rap und so nem Scheiß kann ich gar nicht ab.


Die Songs von Linkin Park kann man wenigstens als _Musik_ bezeichnen und sie zeigen sehr eindrucksvoll, dass es auch ohne Geschrei, hirnlose und obszöne Inhalte geht ... 
Da finde ich den ganzen Heavy Metal Müll und alles, was in Richtung Rammstein geht, viel ärger _(obwohl es auch da positive Ausnahmen gibt)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2009)

Sollte dieses Video jemanden pushen, sollte er es für sich behalten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZrNeXNNfro


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2009)

^^ Genau die richtige Hintergrundmusik für die Flughafenmusik in CoD6 ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2009)

Allerdings nicht bei der deutschen Version


----------



## Woohoo (30. Dezember 2009)

> Sollte dieses Video jemanden pushen, sollte er es für sich behalten



 Der Beat geht aber direkt ins Blut.


----------



## Shi (30. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Songs von Linkin Park kann man wenigstens als _Musik_ bezeichnen und sie zeigen sehr eindrucksvoll, dass es auch ohne Geschrei, hirnlose und obszöne Inhalte geht ...
> Da finde ich den ganzen Heavy Metal Müll und alles, was in Richtung Rammstein geht, viel ärger _(obwohl es auch da positive Ausnahmen gibt)_.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Rammstein ist kein Metal, und den Dreck hör ich ebenfalls nicht. Dieses schwuchtelige Rumgenöle vom Sänger von LP kann ich nicht ab, ebenso wie ihre kläglichen Riffs und ihr Versuch so etwas wie Metal zu machen


----------



## shila92 (30. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja auch *New*-Metal.  Das ist was anderes... Die Songs von LP haben zumindest ein "System" und man erkennt eine Melodie. Bei vielen (nicht allen ) Metal-Songs ist das nicht so, da wird nur rumgebrüllt... na ja, wer es mag.


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Rammstein ist kein Metal ...


... was ich auch nie behauptet habe. 


shila92 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch *New*-Metal.  Das ist was anderes... Die Songs von LP haben zumindest ein "System" und man erkennt eine Melodie. Bei vielen (nicht allen ) Metal-Songs ist das nicht so, da wird nur rumgebrüllt... na ja, wer es mag.


Sehr gut ausgedrückt.  
Hat schon seine Gründe, warum LP meine absolute Lieblingsband ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ahab (30. Dezember 2009)

Andy Hunter- The Wonders of You.

Kenne es schon recht lange, geht aber immernoch ab wie Schmitds Katze 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btXMigHQfH4


----------



## elCh (2. Januar 2010)

*safri duo - played a live*


----------



## Woohoo (5. Januar 2010)

Volksmusik á la Silbereisen und co. 
Da setzt dann immer der Fluchtreflex ein und ich fange an zu rennen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Januar 2010)

N.E.R.D. - Rockstar (Jason Nevins Remix)


----------



## Woohoo (5. Januar 2010)

Der Cillit BAAAANG Song  Cleans up a lot!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGooQ8yYC0c


----------



## boss3D (7. Januar 2010)

Bin gestern auf einen Song gestoßen, den ich vorher noch nicht kannte und habe ihn heute beim Krafttraining gehört. Der Song pusht _(mich)_ echt zum Limit ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShtAtZEMGUY

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SA\V/ANT (26. Januar 2010)

YouTube - In the Air tonight LIVE phil collins hd

YouTube - Azad - Ghettobass 

YouTube - Azad-A

YouTube - J.A.W. - Meine Praxis Remix

YouTube - Tua - Unter Druck

YouTube - Eminem - Till I Collapse

YouTube - Eminem - Lose Yourself MUSIC VIDEO

YouTube - Requiem for a Dream - Can't You Trip Like I Do?

YouTube - Massive Attack feat. Mos Def - I Against I

YouTube - Benny Benassi - Satisfaction

YouTube - Massive Attack - Inertia Creeps

YouTube - Air - All I Need - New Video!

YouTube - The Cranberries - Zombie

YouTube - Black Milk - Losing Out (feat. Royce Da 5'9") OFFICIAL VIDEO

...und etwa weitere 500 die mir jetzt nicht einfallen.


----------



## rytme (27. Januar 2010)

Paul Van Dyk - Time Of Our Lives


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

"To the Threshold" von Hatebreed
"S?X is underrated" von S?X Only
"machina_slava" von S.K.E.T.
"Cyberwaste" von Fear Factory
"The Broken Ones" von Diva Destruction
"Guardians of Asgaard" von Amon Amarth
"Cleaner" von Gewaltakustik
"Walking with Strangers" von The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Februar 2010)

And so i watch you from afar s/t - das ganze album einmal durch und ich bin gut gelaunt


----------



## -NTB- (23. Februar 2010)

YouTube - LTJ Bukem - Atlantis


----------



## Vi77u (23. Februar 2010)

Lamb of God - Set To Fail


----------



## Deadhunter (23. Februar 2010)

YouTube - Pandora BX - I See You ( Strikeclub Mix ) ( HQ ) @ www.RauteMusik.FM ( Webradio ) 

Pandora BX - I See You 

mfg


----------



## Insecure (23. Februar 2010)

YouTube - Samy Deluxe - Musik um durch den Tag zu komm - Offizielles Musikvideo

Super Lied


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Februar 2010)

The Veronicas- Untouched.
Fast alle schnellen Arctic Monkeys Lieder


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

Survivor - Eye of the Tiger
Kevin Chalfant - Hold on to the Vision (in your Eyes)
3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners


----------



## psyphly (6. März 2010)

YouTube - U-Recken Vs. Basic - Georgina


----------



## keendeen (12. März 2010)

ultimativer adrenalin song beim training!!

YouTube - The Prodigy & Pendulum Vs Limp Bizkit [Remix]


----------



## frEnzy (13. März 2010)

Irgendwie passend zu PCGH ^^
YouTube - Götz Widman - der Laptopwebcammann


----------



## iceman650 (13. März 2010)

Was mich wirklich pervers pusht sind:
Cocaine - Eric Clapton 
You Spin me around - Dope
Voodoo People - The Prodigy
Violent Pornography - System of a Down
Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2010)

Hah! Da gibts nur eins:

YouTube - Corus86 - König des Bizeps

Ordentlich Bass der mich immer weiter treibt...


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

Bolz Bolz - Take A Walk 
YouTube - Bolz Bolz - Take A Walk


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

Hadouken! - Get smashed Gate crash
Dúné - Final Party of the 21 Century
Hatebreed - Live for this
Alexisonfire - Drunks, lovers, sinners and saints


----------



## Dustin91 (6. November 2010)

YouTube - Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater Soundtrack: Main Theme

Hier der Part ab 5:10.
Einfach nur einmalig.
Jedesmal bekomme ich Gänsehaut.


----------



## roadgecko (6. November 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> YouTube - Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater Soundtrack: Main Theme
> 
> Hier der Part ab 5:10.
> Einfach nur einmalig.
> Jedesmal bekomme ich Gänsehaut.



Also ich finde der MGS2 Soundtrack ist Holywood reif. Noch nen tick besser als der MGS3er.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. November 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also ich finde der MGS2 Soundtrack ist Holywood reif. Noch nen tick besser als der MGS3er.


Dazu sag ich nur:

YouTube - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater Final Scene

YouTube - Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater Soundtrack: Snake Eater


Vor allem ersteres.
Hatte Tränen in den Augen, als ich am Ende des Spiels das Video zum ersten mal sah.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2010)

major lazer - keep it goin louder (diplo remix)
kesha - we r who we r
house rockerz feat. unterdruck - nur tanzen

das sind so meine 3 im moment


----------



## Shi (6. November 2010)

Das pusht mich 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M8USkHzTMA


----------



## zøtac (6. November 2010)

YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Prodigy - Omen (HD)

<3


----------



## Sesfontain (6. November 2010)

ohhjjaaaaaa 
Eden ist genial.

in dem sinne
MT Eden - Still alive


----------



## Ahab (6. November 2010)

YouTube - The Crystal Method - Trip Like I Do


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. November 2010)

Sirenia Lost in Life beim Autofahren!


----------



## RapToX (6. November 2010)

uff, da gibts einfach zu viele um sie alle zu nennen.

hier mal eine kleine auswahl:
YouTube - Raised Fist - Hertz Island Escapades
YouTube - Machinemade god - Voices
YouTube - Neaera-Synergy
YouTube - Born From Pain - Stop At Nothing
YouTube - Hatebreed-I Will Be Heard (Live Dominance)
YouTube - Hatebreed - "Destroy Everything" - official music video

generell fällt es mir schwer beim musikhören still sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. November 2010)

Elvis Presley - Hound Dog

Ich hab keine ordentliche Version gefunden, die auch in D verfügbar ist. Nur diese sehr schlechte hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7ObssmlcoY&feature


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. November 2010)

YouTube - Hold On To The Vision - Kevin Chalfant (High Quality)
Da könnt ich doch glatt gleich raus und die 3km in 2:20 laufen


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (11. November 2010)

Hier, diese Lieder pushen mich immer beim CSS-Zocken:

YouTube - Nonpoint - Breathe
YouTube - Egypt Central - Taking you down
YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone [HD]

Alles was mit Bass oder Gescreame nicht sparrt wird gehört 

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

Die Toten Hosen - Leben ist tödlich
Adema - Immortal
Queen - Under Pressure
AC/DC Thunderstruck


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (11. November 2010)

New Order - Confusion (Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui71ITZ8i6E


----------



## Miezekatze (11. November 2010)

David Guetta - Memories


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2010)

Frei.Wild "Land der Vollidioten"


----------



## debalz (11. November 2010)

BeastieBoys: Sabotaaaaaaage!


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2010)

Mike Candy - La Disco Loca!


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. November 2010)

Kategorie C Wir sind in form
YouTube - Wir sind in form

Frei.Wild - Land der Vollidioten
YouTube - Frei.Wild - Land der Vollidioten (Offizielle Uncut Version)


----------



## Papzt (11. November 2010)

> Kategorie C Wir sind in form


 So sind wir ist ebenfalls genial

Frei.Wild - Ich lache über dich


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (11. November 2010)

Motörhead - Ace of Spades 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iwC2QljLn4


----------



## stary (12. November 2010)

DJ Phil Ty - A Kay A


----------



## Dustin91 (13. November 2010)

Gwen Stefani- Early Winter Video - giselle44 - MyVideo

So schön


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2010)

Cradle of Filth - Hallowed be thy name
Emperor - Ye Entrancemperium
Graveworm - It´s a sin
Death - Painkiller
Naglfar - Black god aftermath


----------



## moe (13. November 2010)

Motörhead - In the Black

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OItIPcb_Js


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZQUQjL6s7Y&feature=related  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zsW2ji2wLQ


----------



## 0815klimshuck (25. November 2010)

Pro-pain - One man army

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oByoijUhWY8&feature=related


----------



## yeah (25. November 2010)

Modern Talking - You Are Not Alone


----------



## 0815klimshuck (26. November 2010)

the best song ever 
YouTube - superstar kz


----------



## skdiggy (26. November 2010)

Ice Cube do your thang


----------



## Rinkadink (26. November 2010)

YouTube - Cosmos Vibrations - Integridad (Pragmatix Rmx)

die crew im beamer würden jetzt sagen: ENERGIE!


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

Sogut wie alles von Bullet for my Valentine ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

Normahl - Fraggels & Wein, Weiber und Gesang für den fall das es keiner von euch kennt

YouTube - Normahl - Fraggels & Wein, Weiber und Gesang


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

Songs von Klingeltönen in der S-Bahn, des treibt mich immer in den Wahnsinn


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. Dezember 2010)

Der Song der mich mit Abstand am meisten pusht ist:

Rise Against - Give it all

Bei dem Titel ist für mich der Name Programm.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Dezember 2010)

Da gibts einige 

Rise Against - Under the Knife

DJ Splash - Always and Forever
DJ Splash - Fying High (speed)

DJ Nate {dj-N} - The End of Time & The Beginning of Time (einzelne Songs)

Die Atzen - Disco Pogo 

Gigi d'agostino - L`amour Toujours

As I Lay Dying - The Darkest Nights (Geiler Song mit Gefühlvollem Refrain )
As I Lay Dying - Forever

All That Remains - This Calling
All That Remains - Six

DJ Inphinity - Runaway

Eminem - Till I Collapse

Benny Benassi - Illusion

Um nur mal einige zu nennen. Vor allem beim Zocken
auf LANs haut Techno und Metal rein


----------



## orca113 (1. Dezember 2010)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> the best song ever
> YouTube - superstar **



goil!

Linkin Park - Wretches and Kings


----------



## 0815klimshuck (3. Dezember 2010)

YouTube - Eskimo Callboy - California Gurls (Katy Perry cover) official


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2010)

YouTube - Klangstabil - Push yourself 


_now push yourself, don´t think anyone else does          it
        and trust yourself, don´t think anyone else does it.

be a giant, 
        great as you want, got it
        and follow your dreams, 
        with one step forward, that´s it.
        that´s it._


----------



## Rabauke (3. Dezember 2010)

Devil Driver auch mit seltsamem Video


----------



## Tenshou (3. Dezember 2010)

Hellsing rockt!
System Of A Down-Violent Pornography (leider kein gutes Video gefunden)
Maximum The Hormone-Buiiki Kaesu    YouTube - Buiiki Kaesu!!
Nightwish-The Poet And The Pendulum   YouTube - Nightwish - The Poet and the Pendulum w/ lyrics pt1
Und noch ein Hardstyle Mix   YouTube - The Ultimate Hardstyle Mix 2010 #2


----------



## Rocksteak (4. Dezember 2010)

Hollywood Undead - Undead


----------



## RSX (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn ich normalerweise nicht der Typ für so eine Musik bin, fürs Training ists mit das beste was ich mir bis jetzt angetan habe (eigentlich alle Musikrichtungen):

YouTube - Topmodelz - Take On Me (DJ Gollum Remix)

YouTube - Michael Mind - Gotta let you go [HIGH QUALITY] 2009

Wenns richtig krachen soll, dann:
 
YouTube - Dream Dance Alliance (D.D. Alliance) - TimeOut

YouTube - mellee fresh vs deadmau5 - beautiful rich and horny (alex m vs marc van damme remix)

Gruß


----------



## Alistair (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte hier so viele Tracks aufzählen... Naja, erst mal ein paar, bei denen ich immer voll abgehe... 

Showtek - FTS (Original) (Hardstyle)

Stana - Tech Maniac (Techno/Hardstyle)

DJ Thera & Matt Restless - Here We Come (Hardstyle)

DJ Thera - Birth Of A Flame (Thera's Heliopolis Mix) (Hardstyle)

Chris One - Coming After You (Hardstyle)

Organ Donors - Bodyshock (Original Mix) (Hard Trance)

Kamui - Spielzeug (Hard Trance)

Kamui - Werkzeug (Hard Trance)

Matt Restless feat. Thelilicat - Fight Back (Hard Trance)

@RSX

Deadmau5 macht wirklich gute Musik. 

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Dezember 2010)

YouTube - Vitalic - Second Lives (Official)


----------



## Speed-E (5. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZMf716hCZw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjLBdC3xqHg


----------



## Schnitzkie (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal was anderes!  
Leicht aggressive Parts aber dann auch wieder was "entspannendes"... 

YouTube - A Day to Remember - "The Downfall of Us All" Victory Records


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2010)

Disturbed - Indestructible 


YouTube - Disturbed - Indestructible


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr ne Ahnung wo ich die Titelmusik von Stern TV bekomme.


----------



## Speed-E (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Jack ONeill

Sirius B. Feat. Hardy Hard and Afrika Bambaataa -     TelLieVision (Instrumental) 

Low Spirit Recordings 
Catalog#: 82876 57016 2

YouTube - TellieVision


EDIT: Ups. das war ja Spiegel TV


----------



## Alistair (7. Dezember 2010)

@Speed-E

Yeah, Cherry Moon Trax, wirklich gute Trance-Musik. Ebenfalls "U (I Got A Feeling)" von Scot Project. Wobei mir "F2 (Future Is Now)" besser gefällt:

YouTube - Scot Project - F2 (Future Is Now) (Kamui Remix)

Der Remix von Kidd Kaos ist auch gut:

YouTube - Scot Project - F2 (Future Is Now) (Kidd Kaos Remix)

Übrigens, sehr gutes Profilbild. 

Und jetzt wird es mal Zeit für richtig guten Electro/House:

YouTube - Blank & Jones - The Nightfly 2011 (Jason Parker Electro Mix)

YouTube - Spencer & Hill - Cool (DJ Ozi Remix)

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## Speed-E (7. Dezember 2010)

@Alistair Oldschool FTW
Hanomag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyZIacxqE_8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27AXunGRo5E


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Dezember 2010)

YouTube - Swat Soundtrack - Samuel Jackson

YouTube - Metallica The Day That Never Comes 2008 official music video with lyrics


----------



## Alistair (8. Dezember 2010)

@Speed-E

Yeah, Oldschool! Sehr gute Tracks.  

Weiter geht's mit Electro/House...

YouTube - Barcode Brothers - Dooh Dooh (DJ Viduta Rework)

YouTube - Richard Vission & Static Revenger ft. Luciana - I Like That (Original Mix)

YouTube - Deadmau5 - Cthulhu Sleeps (Album Track)

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## Hollywood (8. Dezember 2010)

Steeltown oder Wonderland von Big Country! 
Kennt das hier überhaupt einer?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk1EtAYMCF4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCjjgDSJqUI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhMO8luFdi8


----------



## Sanger (11. Dezember 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei dem Lied geht richtig was ^^
> 
> 
> Kommt schon ganz geil aber ich steh mehr auf DUBSTEP
> YouTube - DJ Fresh & Sigma - Cylon


----------



## Opheliac (11. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnAonSUyxXM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExDCrqwOT9I&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bydK1DwPfoY&feature=related


----------



## phonik (11. Dezember 2010)

ihr mit eurem tranceshit 

minimal & dnb ftw!

YouTube - RONI SIZE - SWINGS AND ROUNDABOUTS


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Dezember 2010)

phonik schrieb:


> ihr mit eurem tranceshit
> 
> minimal & dnb ftw!



Ja solange es belangloser Future Trance oder Dream Dance Pop Techno ist, geb ich dir recht!!

Galaxien von dem ganzen Karstadttechno entfernt, gibt es allerdings noch die ultimative akustische Reizüberflutung mit der meisten Energie aller elektronischen Musikrichtungen: Der göttliche Psytrance!! Nichts hat so viel Power und pusht das Hirn dermaßen in andere Sphären!!


----------



## Opheliac (11. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSecoiiihpA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6OExSrMphA


----------



## fL!nT (11. Dezember 2010)

YouTube - Der W - Mein Bester Feind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv7yib1SdZo


----------



## Alistair (12. Dezember 2010)

Und noch ein wenig Electro/House... Aber die Anlage gut aufdrehen... 

YouTube - Tiesto - Lethal Industry (TAITO Remix)

YouTube - Sgt Slick - Right In The Night (Mind Electric Remix)

YouTube - Snowdogs - My Heart Beats Electro (Club Mix)

YouTube - Chuckie - Let The Bass Kick (Original Mix)

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Jay Z, Eminem, Drake, Beyonce, Rihanna, taylor swift, Sean Kingston, lil wayne, electro, minimal, und Tech-house
sogesagt ich höre nur lieder die mich pushen sonst macht musik ja garkein spass ;D


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. Februar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzLbGssArQ


----------



## Rinkadink (8. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Z-Fu Nachtfahrt (Zentrifugal) old school


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2011)

White Lies - Bigger than us 

geil!


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Februar 2011)

Skillet - Monster

Geschrieben auf meinem Motorola Defy mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Rakyr (25. Februar 2011)

Groove Coverage - Poison
Limp Bizkit - Take a Look around


----------



## PEG96 (25. Februar 2011)

mich pushen given up, bleed it out, no more sorrow und blackout unglaublich.


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2011)

Yeah! Und wenn man etwas Depri ist dann  In the End. Und sonst "Nobodys Listening"

Mfg

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Softcooky (5. März 2011)

Der Großteil der Iron Maiden Songs.. - die meisten Sachen sind ziemlich treibend, aber dennoch auch sehr melodiös..
Run to the Hills, Number of the Beast... etc.


----------

